# Is throat cancer a death sentence?



## crazygolden11 (Apr 22, 2018)

My 7 year old male golden has been having trouble eating the last few days and has a strange cough/breathing thing going on. he’s been acting normal and still eats all his food, just slower and i’ve been soaking his food into mush so it’s easier for him. I took him to the vet today and they saw a mass in his throat with an x ray. they didn’t really say if it could be cancer or what so they are having another vet come in to take a look and run more tests. he is still at the vet now. some of his siblings have died of cancer already. i own his mom and she’s been healthy her whole life and she’s 11. all I can find on masses in the throat say it is most likely cancer and that the prognosis is not well known. that dog is my life I knew he was mine the minute he was born. i’m already a wreck thinking this is probably cancer. has anyone dealt with throat cancer in their dogs? what does treatment look like? did they lead a normal life, if so for how long? any help is appreciated i’m extremely nervous for his results and I don’t know if I could afford thousands of dollars for treatment which makes me feel worse.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My dog had a polyp on his vocal cord that was caused by an embedded grass awn. Had it removed, and he's just fine.
Hope your boy is okay, too.


----------

